# Smoked Seafood Paella (Under the Sea TD)



## chew2475 (May 26, 2017)

Sorry there are no pics of the process but figured I would lay out the steps for those interested.













paella.JPG



__ chew2475
__ May 27, 2017






So my 6 year old son was the inspiration for this dish as he loves paella and was asking for me to make it and then the TD came along so I figured why not.

Broke out the large cast iron pan I got for Christmas and set up the grill rack on our outdoor fire pit and got some oak wood going. While the fire was getting down to embers I got the PBC going as well.  When ready I did the following:

1.  Sauted the chorizo (couple links sliced)  in olive oil until slightly browned and then removed

2.  Added the calamari (1lb of tubes and tentacles) and sauted for a couple minutes and removed.

3.  Then made the sofrito (olive oil, 2 cups onion, 1 cup red bell pepper, 3 cloves garlic chopped) and sauted until soft.  Then added crushed tomatoes (28oz can) and 1 tsp sweet smoked paprika and 1 tsp saffron threads. 

4.  Added fish stock (about 48 oz and added a cup water as well) and rice and continued to cook until rice absorbed stock and began to form soccarat. (chorizo and squid was added back in during this process)

5.  Removed from fire and added the 1/2 lb shrimp, 18 or so mussels, and 3/4 lb salmon and put on the PBC with hickory.  After about 30 minutes added the 1/2 cup frozen peas and let go another 10-15minutes.

6.  Removed when mussels were opened and salmon was firm.

Overall this came out well and the smoke flavor added a new twist to our paella.  Just something about cooking over an open fire.  

Thanks for looking and will hopefully snap some pics next time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 26, 2017)

Nice job. How about some measurements so folks can repeat your entry?...JJ


----------



## chew2475 (May 26, 2017)

Added in the measurements for everyone.  Stock amount is about what added as it varies a bit each time I do it and a little different this time as being on an open fire verse the stove.  Let me know if missing anything or have other questions.


----------



## tropics (May 27, 2017)

Chew That looked great I hope to see you make that again and show us more,Points for making me look up soccarat

Richie


----------



## myownidaho (May 27, 2017)

The paella looked great. A well deserved win.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2017)

Chew2475 said:


> Sorry there are no pics but figured I would lay out the steps for those interested.
> 
> So my 6 year old son was the inspiration for this dish as he loves paella and was asking for me to make it and then the TD came along so I figured why not.
> 
> ...


*No Picture???          (And if you click on it, it will get bigger!!)*

*We can fix that:*

1. Cast Iron Skillet Smoked Seafood Paella. Open Pit Fire with Oak Wood:  Saute of the chorizo and calamari followed by making of the sofrito and then adding the rice and broth.  Just as socarrat began to form removed from fire.PBC with hickory:  Salmon, shrimp, and mussels added to top of paella and put on PBC for about 30 minutes until shrimp were done and mussels opened and salmon was firm













DSC00846.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 9, 2017






Looks Mighty Tasty !!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2017)

Congrats on the win!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## chew2475 (May 27, 2017)

Thanks Bear for adding the pic.  i was apologizing more for not taking pics of during the process of making it.


----------



## b-one (May 27, 2017)

Congrats great looking dish!


----------

